# Microsoft Office does not save documents with Samba and ZFS



## RazorX (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get MS Office to save a file to a Samba share running ZFS?  Everything else has no trouble using any of my samba shares from Windows or Linux (except for Firefox downloads). The ZFS permissions all seem to get inherited ok as well.

I think the issue may have something to do with programs that save files by also using temporary files. When I try to save an MS Word document, it fails with a permission or access denied error. This results in the original document being deleted, but a bunch of .tmp files being created. With Firefox, if I try to download a file, it will hang the browser. Firefox makes a temporary .part file along with an empty dummy file with the final filename and then overwrites the dummy file with the .part file when it's done. I can get Firefox to work if I include

```
nt acl support = no
```
 in smb.conf, but this doesn't fix MS Office.

The ZFS settings aclmode and aclinherit are both set to passthrough, the permissions on a newly created file are

```
owner@:--------------:------:deny
owner@:rwxp---A-W-Co-:------:allow
group@:-wxp----------:------:deny
group@:r-------------:------:allow
everyone@:-wxp---A-W-Co-:------:deny
everyone@:r-----a-R-c--s:------:allow
```

A sample from smb.conf is below. The mask / mode settings don't seem to make any difference to this issue. I have also tried several other options I have seen people say they included in their smb.conf file, but nothing seems to fix this problem. 


```
[global]
        workgroup = ExampleWorkgroup
        server string = ExampleServer
        wins support = yes
        map to guest = Bad User
        guest account = smbguest
        username map = /usr/local/etc/samba/smbusrmap
        load printers = no
        show add printer wizard = no
        printing = none
        printcap name = /dev/null
        disable spoolss = yes

[homes]
        read only = no
        vfs objects = zfsacl
        nt acl support = no
        create mask = 0660
        force create mode = 0660
        security mask = 0660
        force security mode = 0660
        directory mask = 0770
        force directory mode = 0770
        directory security mask = 0660
        force directory security mode = 0770
        browseable = no
```


----------

